# TrackDaze Dub Deliverance presented by Volkswagen - GTG & $50 Track Day



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

Registration is Open!! :beer::thumbup:


Click here for Details: TrackDaze Dub Deliverance presented by Volkswagen


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## power_mind (Apr 20, 2004)

This is going to be fun! :thumbup:


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

Sponsor Update!! Big thanks to New German Performance for provided two 50% off Coupons good towards the purchase of their NGP Type I Coilover Suspension System... A $375.00 Value... These will be part of our Raffle Prizes at the Event... Must be registered and present to win...

Don't miss out... More prizes and announcements to follow...


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

We are pleased to announce APR as the Title Sponsor to Dub Deliverance 3. Huge Thanks to APR for their support and the additional benefits to the attendees including:

Lunch for all participants 

Big News in Raffle Prizes:
2 - Fully Loaded ECU Upgrades (each up to $1,000 Value)!
1 - APR High Press Fuel Pump ($1,049 Value)!
Various APR Related Swag & Apparel Prize Packs

Spots are still available, spread the word and don't miss out!!

Thanks again to APR for helping to make this all possible!


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks to our great Sponsor & Friends @ Volkswagen the "special" Beetle's will be in attendance @ Dub Deliverance!


----------



## 78 Rocco (Sep 23, 2002)

More Raffle Prize Goodness Thanks to our Friends & Sponsor Volkswagen... 

Ten $50.00 Driver Gear gift certificates! 

Thanks again to Volkswagen for their continued support.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like a trap. VW will instantly know which warranties to void.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Sounds like a trap. VW will instantly know which warranties to void.


 
**snarf** no.. it doesn't work that way and it's a VW sponsored event. They have held these numerous times before and that issue has **never** come up... ever. Just want to make sure we're perfectly clear on that one.


----------

